# Dragonfly's first flight



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, Thought you might like to see this. Yesterday we witnessed this dragonfly emerge from its nymph stage out of the pond and proceed to the flying stage. Kids next door thought it was brilliant. It took about 4 hours for its wings to fill out and then fly off. It flew straight up really high and we could see its wings reflecting in the sun......but...... we lost sight of it as it flew amongst a few swallows that were zipping around. We didn't mention what might have happened to it to the children.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We were watching them hatch at Interlaken last week.
Swallows were scooping them off the surface in a feeding frenzy
Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kids were spot on

brilliant

lovely photography

Aldra


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

While fishing a few years ago I had one land on my rod near the butt, I had a bite and picked up the rod and it flew off but soon came back to the same place.

I put my finger beside it and it climbed on my finger every so often it would fly off and then return to my finger this lasted more than 15 minutes, It was a great pleasure to me then and recalling it now.

Andy 

Ps there favorite food is mosquito's (so I have been told) so I love them for that.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

We've just been gardening and one of the cats caught a dragonfly. My son chased the cat away and I let the dragonfly climb onto my finger (my son (19) "doesn't like bugs" so wouldn't pick it up). :roll: It stayed there for ages fluttering its wings then I put it into the hedge. We went back to see it later and it was still there.

I let it climb onto my finger again and it flew away, round the garden then over the house. Not a swallow in sight!  

That's the first time I've held one - it was beautiful.  

Viv


----------

